# Playing Indoor Golf



## Doctoren

It's been cold outside here in Denmark. Therefore I tried to play indoor golf in a golf simulator. It can really be recommended. It is very realistic and you can play in a warm room. I live in Copenhagen and played in Copenhagen simgolf but there are golf simulators throughout Denmark.
Have others tried to play indoor golf at golf simulators?


----------



## kujo_3

Living in Minnesota, golf sims help me get through the winter. Mostly have Full Swing Golf around here. Seems pretty accurate.


----------



## Gifted Golfer

I love the Swing Golf. I would recommend it to anyone!


----------



## Yardstick Golf

Do you just play in the winter? Seems like most indoor centers are slow in the warmer months from what I've learned. Thought about opening a golf center, did a ton of research, worried about the offseason and how to drive traffic.


----------



## jamesleo629

*Playing Indoor Games*

I play miniature golf indoor as i have created it inside my house lawn completely covered in winter.


----------



## Edgar Smith

Indoor golf requires a lot big court.


----------



## 373

Edgar Smith said:


> Indoor golf requires a lot big court.


Not necessarily. There are indoor facilities with courses programmed into the swing analyzers. You hit your ball into the screen, hit your second or third shot until it shows you are on the green, then go over to a putting area and putt from the marker where the screen said to use.

The whole booth is about 20'x20'. We used to have a place in Louisville, Kentucky when I was growing up and I probably went there twice a week during the winter. It was programmed with a lot of famous courses and I never understood why they closed because they were always busy.


----------



## grumpygopher

Yes, you are right.


----------



## grumpygopher

I tired with my son once.


----------

